# A little fun from a couple weeks ago...



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice...good video.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Those blue u/w's look great. Nice video.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The u/w lights are white. The water makes em' look blue though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I kept getting 1 spot on my screen w/ a horrible glare!!!! I gotta take you somewhere and get ya some head gear and a few shirts Wade!!!! Hahaha.... good job brother!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

hell yeah


----------

